# A good book for those with an interest in showing



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

When anyone asks for details of a good book we always suggest some of the good old ones that can be found on amazon.The NMC actually has an excellent much more recent publication that we always forget to mention.I've just reread mine.As well as information on the mice,care,ailments,genetics etc it has great info on actual exhibiting and stewarding.It's a good little book and it's only £5.75.
my copy is a bit battered









some good variety pics,including a tri colour pre the splashed gene









and even an actual show schedule to get familiar with


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

that looks brill. will certainly be picking one up


----------

